# Kreise mit Farbverlauf füllen



## rotkraut (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
und sorry wenn sich das Thema hier wiederholt. Ich hab aber leider nichts andres gefunden.
Es geht darum, dass ich einen Kreis , mit einem Farbverlauf füllen will , wie in dem Tutorial --->>>> http://www.labproduction.de/tuts/stylebutton.htm . Leider füll ich bei dem Versuch nie den Kries, sondern gleich die ganze Ebene . Woran liegt das bitte?

mfg


----------



## sight011 (2. Juni 2008)

Erstellst du den Farbverlauf auf einer neuen Ebene?


----------



## rotkraut (2. Juni 2008)

Nein ich wähle immer links bei Werkzeugen "Verlaufswerkzeug" aus .
So wird es laut dem Tutorial beschrieben.
Sorry bin erst neu mit Photoshop.

mfg


----------



## sight011 (2. Juni 2008)

kein grund dich zu entschuldigen 

Ich mein nur, ob du sag ich mal erst ein Kreis malst oder einen Rand von einem Kreis und dann anschließend eine neue Ebene erstellst oder direkt in den Kreis reinmalst?


P.S.: Bei einem Verlaufswerkzeug muss man nicht nur klicken, sondern du drückst auf einer Stelle deines Dokuments die Maustaste und zeihst sie dann in eine beliebige Richtung und lässt dann los! Tadaa ein Verlauf ist erstellt!


----------



## rotkraut (2. Juni 2008)

Ich mach es wie im Tutorial. Als erstes den Hindergrund auf grau. Danach mach ich ne neue Ebene ,stell den Verlauf mit dem Werkzeug her und dann den Kreis und dann will ich den Verlauf anwenden wie du es schreibst.
Dabei zieht sich der verlauf aber über die gesamte Ebene nicht nur im Kreis .


----------



## sight011 (2. Juni 2008)

zeigmal das tut!


----------



## janoc (2. Juni 2008)

Mach zuerst die Kreis-Auswahl mit dem im Schritt 1 beschriebenem Werkzeug bevor du den Verlauf anwendest.
" mit diesem verlauf füllt ihr die runde fläche, die ihr mit xxx erstellen könnt"

Falls du in der Werkzeugpalette statt des Kreises ein Quadrat oder so hast, klick etwas länger auf das Icon für das Werkzeug – dann kommt ein sog. Flyout-Menü das dir mehrere Optionen bietet. 
Das es so ein Flyout-Menü gibt, erkennst du an dem kleinen schwarzen Dreieck rechts unten in der Ecke des Werkzeug Icons.


----------



## sight011 (2. Juni 2008)

jo da hat der janoc wie immer recht! 

Auch wenn du radierst und eine Auswahl aufgezigen hast, kannst du nur Farbe in diesem Bereich entfernen! 

... in dem Fall von dir entsteht halt nur der Verlauf in der Auswahl.

Gruß A.


----------



## rotkraut (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin leider erst wieder jetzt zum Arbeiten an Photoshop gekommen.
Leider hab ich noch immer das gleiche Problem. Immer wenn ich den Verlauf auf mein Kreis anwende färbe ich die ganze Ebene mit dem Verlauf nicht nur den Kreis wie gewollt.

mfg


----------



## Alexander Groß (6. Juni 2008)

Die Auswahl vom Kreis ist noch aktiv wenn du das versuchst?

Alex


----------



## rotkraut (6. Juni 2008)

Wie schon gesagt ich bin absolut neu bei Photoshop. Was meinst du jetzt mit aktiv oder besser wo seh ich das?

mfg


----------



## MasterDiablo (6. Juni 2008)

Ich habe dir ma eben ein Video Tutorial gemacht, ich musste leider mit Auto Zoom Arbeiten aber ich denke du wurst das schon hin bekommen.

Link zum Tutorial http://www.mandas.at/load/kreis/kreis.html
Link zur Kreis.pds     www.mandas.at/load/kreis/kreis.rar

Mfg


----------



## rotkraut (6. Juni 2008)

Also erstmal an dich Diablo herzlichen Dank für das Tutorial !!
Du hast mir da echt mit geholfen.
Mein Fehler hab ich grad durch Glück mitbekommen war, dass ich nicht wusste , dass es 2 Ellipsenwerkzeuge gibt und ich das "Auswahlellipse-Werkzeug" nehmen muss.
Bin da zufällig durch die Tastenkürzel im Tutorial drauf gekommen.

Also nochmal danke . Ich probier mal weiter und speicher mir den Link mal.

mfg


----------



## MasterDiablo (6. Juni 2008)

Würde mich sehr feuen wenn du dein fertiges werk präsentiern würdest!


----------



## rotkraut (6. Juni 2008)

Werd ich machen. Dank dir nochmal


----------



## MasterDiablo (9. Juni 2008)

Ich bekomme immer eine mail,das hier was neues gepostet wird , sehe aber nie was neues oO


----------



## sight011 (9. Juni 2008)

Das was du meinst war glaube ich ein Lickback!


Siehe die Erklärung an deiner E-Mail!


LinkBacks sind links von woanders die auf eine Forendiskussion verweisen. Diese Links sind in unserem Forum auf 3 Arten verzeichnet: Pingbacks, Trackbacks und/oder Refbacks. Um mehr über dieses Thema zu erfahren besuche: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/misc.php?do=linkbacks


Gruß A.


----------



## MasterDiablo (9. Juni 2008)

Und wie kann ich nachverfolgen in welchen anderen forum das aufgenommen wurde ? 
Oder habe ich das nicht richtig verstanden in der Hilfe


----------

